Ask HN: Parents of HN, what can tech companies for you during the pandemic? - dtx1
======
andymoe
Number one is fast available COVID-19 tests so I can get these kids out of my
house during the day :)

But since that’s taking time... Build good primary school education software
and couple it with teacher training. Right now it’s a mishmash of garbage.

Finally, for the privileged folks who can afford it, vet all those
Reading/math tutoring services and maybe even build a marketplace that
credentials people to tutor kids remotely.

------
theandrewbailey
Syntax error: verb expected.

